# Vintage Rolex Tudor Watch



## Johnant (Apr 16, 2013)

I have a rolex tudor watch sub dial looking to find out info on it thanks johnant


----------



## andyclient (Aug 1, 2009)

Hi Johnant a few pictures would help


----------



## kevkojak (May 14, 2009)

Hang on, is it a Rolex, or a Tudor?

I don't collect Pulsar Seiko watches, I collect Seiko (and Pulsar!) 

(Sorry, pet hate! Tudor are just Tudor - not Rolex Tudor, despite what e.bay sellers hope/think).


----------



## Will Fly (Apr 10, 2012)

Ah Kev - you've echoed one of my pet hates: eBay sellers who try to "talk up" a watch make. So Tudor is never just Tudor but "Rolex Tudor" or "Tudor by Rolex", "Siro by Oris", "Camy by Cyma", etc.

And. of course, they're all "rare" and "vintage"... :taz:


----------



## Mutley (Apr 17, 2007)

Will Fly said:


> Ah Kev - you've echoed one of my pet hates: eBay sellers who try to "talk up" a watch make. So Tudor is never just Tudor but "Rolex Tudor" or "Tudor by Rolex", "Siro by Oris", "Camy by Cyma", etc.
> 
> And. of course, they're all "rare" and "vintage"... :taz:


You forgot "Breitling Sicura"


----------



## ESL (Jan 27, 2004)

I have a Swatch Omega.

Nice it is...


----------



## Delroyb (Jul 17, 2013)

To be fair, calling a Tudor a Rolex is more excusable than most misnaming. After all, they were at least made by Rolex and were often sold with Rolex branded bracelets, clasps, cases etc. More sub-brand than a different brand I'd say.


----------



## Thomasr (Oct 11, 2011)

also in their defence they were shipped from the same factory, have the same founder and used Rolex commissioned movements ( the etas used to be unique to the Tudor watch) the sub cal 390 was a FEF movement that had Rolex produced Automatic works on it.


----------



## kevkojak (May 14, 2009)

Woohoo, a history lesson.

"Rolex commissioned movements". Oh dear god, tenuous? So Rolex paid someone to make the movements for them but didn't deem Tudor fit to house the movements Rolex ACTUALLY made.

Still, very well argued, I look forward to selling my Lorus Seiko for a pretty penny on e.bay...


----------



## futuristfan (Sep 13, 2009)

Will Fly said:


> Ah Kev - you've echoed one of my pet hates: eBay sellers who try to "talk up" a watch make. So Tudor is never just Tudor but "Rolex Tudor" or "Tudor by Rolex", "Siro by Oris", "Camy by Cyma", etc.
> 
> And. of course, they're all "rare" and "vintage"... :taz:


Or my personal favourite "Sicura by Breitling"


----------



## Delroyb (Jul 17, 2013)

To be fair, Rolex also used the el primero movement. So you can't really say that a Tudor is not a Rolex Tudor because it doesn't have an in house movement. Plus, Rolex modify the ebauches form other manufacturers to put in Tudors. As I said, a lot different to some of the other tenuous brand links.


----------



## MerlinShepherd (Sep 18, 2011)

C'mon fella.

Johnant is a newbie here and doesn't know us as much about the relationship between Tudor and Rolex as us anoraks. Cut him some slack and be kind.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

I`m sorry, but lack of knowledge is no excuse for not knowing things


----------



## sam smith (Jul 27, 2015)

My Grandmother gave me her Vintage Rolex Ladies Watch 15 years ago. I am trying to find out a bit more information about it, mainly for a valuation, however I have not been successful in obtaining much information on the internet, based on the details I have. Therefore I am hoping someone might be able to shed some light on when it was manufactured etc.It is a sliver ladies watch, single dial, with a black & sliver thin woven band. Rolex is written under the 12. Inside Rolex Watch : 15 Rubies: Swiss Made FA8: Suisse Rolex Prima: Inside Watch Case Rolex 28: World Records :9C. The clasp on the band says "Hanley Stainless Steel" and the band itself appears to be a woven, rope type material. The hands on the watch look to be a royal blue colour. Single dial watch. The shape is rectangular with sliced edges. It may possibly be an oyster bracelet style. Any information or direction appreciated.


----------



## Steve72 (Sep 8, 2013)

This Tudor from 1980 of mine has a Rolex branded crown, a Rolex branded bracelet, a Rolex branded clasp, a Rolex branded case and back., and a Tudor dial. Don't know about the movement but it's been to the old Rolex service centre three times in its life. I agree it's a Tudor but cut the lad some slack.


----------



## Rotundus (May 7, 2012)

Hard to believe the original poster hasn't been back to this thread NOT !

Really we see enough of this nonsense on the dark side without turning this very friendly and informative forum into something more like that.


----------



## omegaman100 (Aug 20, 2015)

Steve72 said:


> This Tudor from 1980 of mine has a Rolex branded crown, a Rolex branded bracelet, a Rolex branded clasp, a Rolex branded case and back., and a Tudor dial. Don't know about the movement but it's been to the old Rolex service centre three times in its life. I agree it's a Tudor but cut the lad some slack.


that's an odd watch not seen one like this before?


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

> My Grandmother gave me her Vintage Rolex Ladies Watch 15 years ago. I am trying to find out a bit more information about it, *mainly for a valuation*, however I have not been successful in obtaining much information on the internet, based on the details I have. Therefore I am hoping someone might be able to shed some light on when it was manufactured etc.It is a sliver ladies watch, single dial, with a black & sliver thin woven band. Rolex is written under the 12. Inside Rolex Watch : 15 Rubies: Swiss Made FA8: Suisse Rolex Prima: Inside Watch Case Rolex 28: World Records :9C. The clasp on the band says "Hanley Stainless Steel" and the band itself appears to be a woven, rope type material. The hands on the watch look to be a royal blue colour. Single dial watch. The shape is rectangular with sliced edges. It may possibly be an oyster bracelet style. Any information or direction appreciated.


The only way you will get a *reliable valuation* that is acceptable for Insurance or Estate purposes is to take the watch to a reputable independent jeweller, member of the BHI (Fellow of British Horological Institute) or similar and usually NOT on the High Street, and there will be a charge for same. Anything else is just an opinion, and Insurance companies wion';t be interested, I could make an opinion that it's worth £25 or £25K, but that's not a valuation. :yes:

Some photos might allow some on the forum to offer a ballpark opinion, but that would still need confirmed in writing by a qualified watchmaker/jeweller to be acceptable for Estate?Insurance purposes. Small note, if you take it to a jeweller who is or happens to be a ROLEX Authorised Dealer and it turned out to be fake (not too likely on a Ladies piece), that dealer might well take it off you for destruction as counterfeit - - only saying :nono:


----------



## Mechanical Alarm (Oct 18, 2010)

ESL said:


> I have a Swatch Omega.
> 
> Nice it is...


I have a Swatch-Panerai... thanx to you my friend...!:



Ahhhh... nothing like digging up old memories...!


----------



## Thomasr (Oct 11, 2011)

Mechanical Alarm said:


> ESL said:
> 
> 
> > I have a Swatch Omega.
> ...


At risk of being pedantic panerai is owned by richemont


----------



## ESL (Jan 27, 2004)

Mechanical Alarm said:


> ESL said:
> 
> 
> > I have a Swatch Omega.
> ...


Good Lord...

Is that the black one?


----------



## Mechanical Alarm (Oct 18, 2010)

ESL said:


> Mechanical Alarm said:
> 
> 
> > ESL said:
> ...


Hey George... I prefer Noir... (I guess you had to have been there! Maybe, one of us can dig up a link to that old thread).


----------



## ESL (Jan 27, 2004)

> Hey George... I prefer Noir... (I guess you had to have been there! Maybe, one of us can dig up a link to that old thread).


Noir... I like that!

I'm more of a 'Schwartz' man myself. That's why I had to let it go: not 'Schwartz' enough!


----------



## vinn (Jun 14, 2015)

what is the main difference between the seiko and pulsar?


----------

